# Installing GUI Error code 1



## Herli (Oct 4, 2018)

While installing KDE5, Error code 1 appears cause of this:

```
===>  mesa-libs-18-1-9 needs Python 2.7 at most, but 3.6 was specified.
```
any thoughts?

ps: i'm using FreeBSD 11.2


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2018)

Yeah, looks like you're trying to force it to use Python 3.6 but only 2.7 is supported.


----------



## Herli (Oct 5, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Yeah, looks like you're trying to force it to use Python 3.6 but only 2.7 is supported.



So what should i do?
shall i change PYTHON_DEFAULT_VERSION in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2018)

No, that's not correct in any case. What's in /etc/make.conf right now?


----------



## Herli (Oct 5, 2018)

SirDice said:


> No, that's not correct in any case. What's in /etc/make.conf right now?


Nothing! i was just looking for a way to set python 2.7 as default.
i was installing KDE5 by default, have no idea why python 3.6 is default instead of 2.7.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2018)

What's the reason why you're using ports instead of packages?


----------



## Herli (Oct 5, 2018)

SirDice said:


> What's the reason why you're using ports instead of packages?


i just did: `pkg install x11/kde5` then `cd /usr/ports/x11/kde5` then`make install clean` till Error code 1 happened cause of the reason i told.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2018)

Don't do both. You either use `pkg install kde5` _or_ use the ports. Not both. In your case I would suggest just using pkg(8) and not use ports at all.


----------



## Herli (Oct 5, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Don't do both. You either use `pkg install kde5` _or_ use the ports. Not both. In your case I would suggest just using pkg(8) and not use ports at all.


Oh my bad, LOL! i just realized what i've done, thanx  a lot.


----------

